# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Dojenje u svijetu?

## Majko

U vašoj kampanji sam vidio informaciju kako 16% žena u hr doji 6 mjeseci. Zanima me da li imate informacije kako je u ostalim dijelovima svijeta i da li ste povezani sa sličnim udrugama npr. u evropi i ostalim nam susjednim zemljama, ali i gdje je u svijetu taj postotak puno viši(ako je i gdje)?
Zanima me to zato jer idemo u smjeru zapada, a znam da zemlje poput SAD imaju kratki porodiljni što jako ide na ruku proizvođačima dječje hrane.
Situacija u hr mi se po mnogim pitanjima čini dobra, ali znam da mnoge zene ranije počinju raditi što je teško spojivo s dojenjem bez obzira na zakonsku pauzu za dojenje.
Što sad mislite koliko se taj postotak moze kod nas povecati u idućih par godina?
Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.

Radoznali otac sina koji će valjda dobiti i seku/bracu  :Smile:

----------


## svizac

Nemogu nista reci za druge informacije ali kao majka koja je ranije isla raditi mogu reci da to nije utjecalo na dojenje. Ja sam brizno skupila banku mlijeka i jos uvijek se redovito izdajem i koristim pauzu za dojenje. Ema sada ima skoro 8 mjeseci i cika i izdojeno mlijeko su joj jos uvijek glavni izvor prehrane. Ima dva kasasta obroka ali to je zanemarivo. I namjeravmo jos jaaakkkooo dugo dojiti.

----------


## Majko

Svizac.. spominjes banku mlijeka..mozes to malo objasniti,gdje cuvas i kako dugo? 
Tebi ocito ne, ali zanima me da li se javlja problem boca i dudica vs. dojka?..jel to moze dovesti do toga da zeli samo izdojeno?

----------


## lidia

> znam da mnoge zene ranije počinju raditi što je teško spojivo s dojenjem bez obzira na zakonsku pauzu za dojenje.


Ja sam pocela raditi nakon 6 mjeseci, nisam koristila pauzu za dojenje i jos uvijek dojimo. Jan je bio iskljucivo dojen do preko 5 mjeseci kad smo poceli s dohranom da se prilagodi. 
Najvise ovisi kako se mama psihicki i fizicki pripremi za posao i dojenje. U pocetku je bilo dosta naporno, ali s vremenom sve dodje na svoje mjesto.

----------


## Pina

I ja sam imala banku mlijeka, ja sam ga cuvala u zamrzivacu i po 4mj. Koristila sam ga kad smo pocinjali s dohranom za kasice. 
Kod tako "velikog" djeteta mislim da nece nikakva boca poremetiti dojenje, kao ni duda. Barem je kod nas tako. . .

----------


## Andora

e, a navedenih 1% dojene djece sa godinu dana života, jel to u HR ili....  :? 
sam postotak mi je tooliko šokantan i neshvatilj.
kad je MM čuo za 16% sebi u bradu je promrmljao: a hebote, ko onda doji?!   :Laughing:   (ja mužu i ženske sa Rode)

----------


## svizac

Ema je bila iskljucivo dojeno dijete do skoro 7 mjeseci. Mi smo tek nedavno uveli kasice. Ja sam počela raditi kada je Ema imala 6 mjeseci. Banku mlijeka imam u (kršitelj koda)ovim steriliziranim posudicama u zamrzivaču nikada dulje od 3 mjeseca. Na te (kršitelj koda)ove posudice se našarafi dudica. Ema samo izdojeno mlijeko pije na dudicu. Nikada nije došlo do zbunjivanja oko cike i dudice. Kada vidi mene zna da ja imam pravu stvar i dudicu ne bi ni pogledala. Kada mene nema zna da mlijeko dođe iz dudice. Bebe su vrlo bistra mala bića i jako brzo shvate. Ja mislim da je bitno da mama nikada ne nudi dudicu već netko drugi. Osim toga ako sam ja doma nema razloga da pije išta na dudicu. Sada smo počeli joj davati malo vode nakon kašice i to pije na čašu na kljun ili na žlicu.

----------


## mamma san

Počela sam raditi sa Lovrinih 6,5 mjeseci. Do jedan tjedan manje od 6 mjeseci bio je isključivo dojen. SAda ima 26 mjeseci (jesam li dobro izračunala?) i još uvijek doji. 

povratak na posao nije problem (barem ne bi trebao biti). Veći problem je okolina, a tu najviše mislim na obitelj, doktore i sl.

----------


## mamma san

> Počela sam raditi sa Lovrinih 6,5 mjeseci. Do jedan tjedan manje od 6 mjeseci bio je isključivo dojen. SAda ima *26 mjeseci (jesam li dobro izračunala?)* i još uvijek doji. 
> 
> povratak na posao nije problem (barem ne bi trebao biti). Veći problem je okolina, a tu najviše mislim na obitelj, doktore i sl.


Nemajka jedna..  :Embarassed:   moje dijete ima 31,5 mjeseci....

----------


## Majko

svizac..hvala na odgovoru. pozitivno i ohrabrujuce.

----------


## anchie76

> U vašoj kampanji sam vidio informaciju kako 16% žena u hr doji 6 mjeseci. Zanima me da li imate informacije kako je u ostalim dijelovima svijeta i da li ste povezani sa sličnim udrugama npr. u evropi i ostalim nam susjednim zemljama, ali i gdje je u svijetu taj postotak puno viši(ako je i gdje)?


Nemam sad tu tocno iformacije kod sebe, ali mozes pogledati na internetu stope dojenja u Norveskoj i Svedskoj.  Puuuuno su vece od nasih.  Ako se ne varam u Norveskoj je zabranjeno reklamirati adaptirano mlijeko, i nakon toga, naglo su porasle stope dojenja.   :Smile:  





> Zanima me to zato jer idemo u smjeru zapada, a znam da zemlje poput SAD imaju kratki porodiljni što jako ide na ruku proizvođačima dječje hrane.


To je istina.





> Situacija u hr mi se po mnogim pitanjima čini dobra, ali znam da mnoge zene ranije počinju raditi što je teško spojivo s dojenjem bez obzira na zakonsku pauzu za dojenje.


Nije tesko spojivo.  Vidio si iz iskustava cura koje su ti se javile.  Ako se ima volje, sve je izvedivo.  Treba malo domisljatosti, no nista posebno.





> Što sad mislite koliko se taj postotak moze kod nas povecati u idućih par godina?


Uf..  Za pocetak:
- da se osoblje u bolnicama bolje educira o dojenju
* da mame dobiju dijete na podoj cim se rodi
* da se sestre istinski trude pomoci mami, nauciti je kako staviti dijete u polozaj, pozitivno djelovati u obracanju s mamom, ne odnositi dijete pa mu davati caj/adaptirano nego istinski pomagati mami
- da dopuste mamama da doje djecu sa zuticom jos u bolnici
- da mame ne bombardiraju bocicama, dudicama i ostalim glupostima dok su jos trudne (ili tek rodile)
- da se patronazne sestre istinski educiraju o dojenju, te da ne dijele krive savjete (losi savjeti su trenutno nazalost vise pravilo nego iznimka)
- da se pedijatri istinski educiraju o dojenju, te da znaju pomoci mami i rijesiti problem ukoliko dijete ne napreduje dobro (da odgovor ne bude "hm, vase mlijeko je slabo / nemate dovoljno mlijeka trebali bi poceti s dohranom")
- da okolina bude vise naklonjena dojenju - da se svi ne sablaznjavaju kad dijete nema ni bocice ni dudice, te pritom vrse ogroman pritisak na mamu svojim komentarima kak je dijete gladno, kak joj je mlijeko lose, da zasto pati i sebe i dijete, itd.
- da postane standard iskljucivo dojenje 6 mj, da se nikakve kasice i sokici ne preporucaju ni od strane doktora ni nikog drugog
- da doktori prestanu govoriti mamama kako njeno mlijeko vise nije dobro za dijete poslije 1 god starosti, da je malte ne stetno, i da ce se dijete previse vezati, i da svakako to treba prekinuti.  Tu opet dolazimo do edukacije medicinara - da vise znaju, ne bi takve stvari govorili.
- i tako dalje i tako blize... Puno tu stvari treba napraviti da bi stvari krenule na bolje.

U konacnici sve se svodi na 
- maminu cvrstu odluku da doji
- podrsku okoline
- ispravne savjete kad zaskripi

Dokle god te tri stvari ne budu funkcionirale, stope dojenja ce nam i dalje biti koma.

----------


## brigita2

Meni nije uspjelo nastaviti dojenje nakon povratka na posao.  Iako smo pokušavali i ja sam s posla išla doma na dojenje jednostavno nismo uspjeli. Puno puta sam ja došla doma da ga nahranim, a on ili spava ili nije gladan, pa sam se morala izdojiti u flašicu i vratiti na posao neobavljena posla.  Nakraju mali uopće više nije htio sisati i sve se svelo na moje izdajanje, a kako je vrijeme prolazilo i ja sam odustala od izdajanja. Eto, moja priča baš i nije tako ohrabrujuća. Mislim da je jako teško uskladiti odlazak na posao i dojenje bebe od 6 mjeseci do godine dana.  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

ako djetetu dajes dohranu zlicom, ili piti na salicu i izbjegnes bocicu, ne koristis dudu, vece su sanse da ces zadrzati dojenje...

----------


## svizac

Brigita zao mi je sto vam nije uspjelo. Ali ja ti moram reci da ja uopce nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih problema. Mozda je Ema jednostavno takvo dijete. Ona tocno zna da mama ima ciku a da dida ima flasicu. Meni je odlazak na posao sto se dojenja tice bio skroz bezbolan ali sto se odvajanja tice to je kak se veli druga prica.

----------


## Majko

anchie76..
bilo kakvi pozitivni podaci iz skandinavije me ne cude, pa tako i po ovom pitanju. mislim da sam cuo da je tamo zabranjen marketing za djecu opcenito. tam nemaju korupciju, vecina djece ima zdrave zube itd.

brzopletim pretrazivanjem nisam uspio naci podatke za veci broj zemalja, a zanima ta statistika posebno susjednih zemalja(mislio sam da imate neku bazu podataka spremnu za copy/paste).

vezano za tvoj reply nekih stvari sam se sad sjetio pa bi nesto dodao..iz vlastitog videnja i iskustva sto mislim da bi povecalo taj postotak u buducnosti..
kad smo vec kod medija..u zivotu nisam vidio (primjetio) reklamu za adaptirano mlijeko.naravno do trenutka kad sam poceo listati casopis bebe.ne mogu se sad sjetiti da li sam tamo vidio, no zanima me imaju li udruge za edukaciju o dojenju svoje `reklame` u takvim casopisima? bilo o aktivnostima udruge bilo kroz neke clanke..da li su urednici spremni dati prostor na kojoj stranici?

zanima me i da li se razmislja o suradnji s nekim drugim udrugama koje nemaju konkretno veze s dojenjem..npr vegetarijanske i udruge za zastitu zivotinja.i jedni i drugi se kroz svoj rad isticu relativnu nepotrebnost mlijeka i mlijecnih proizvoda u ljudskoj prehrani, te upozoravaju na nacin kako se do tih proizvoda dolazi na stetu zivotinja. druga ideja je suradnja s nekim lijevim udrugama i manjim grupama (kao 04 megazine i slicni) kojima jako idu na zivce megakorporacijske metode i njihovi marketinski trikovi.siguran sam da bi mnogi bili otvoreni za tu temu.
stvar je u tome da sirenje informacija tim putem moze doci do puno mladih ljudi kojima (jos) ne padaju na pamet teme tipa dojenje, a na takav nacin mogu kroz svoju aktivnost u nekim drugim stvarima biti upoznati, razviti znanje i stavove koji ce im pomoci u kasnijim odlukama.
koristi od dojenja bi trebala imati i vidjeti vecina i da u stvari manjina ima financijsku korist ako taj postotak ne raste.
to me podsjeca na duhansku industriju..njihovu logiku mogu iznositi i proizvodaci djecje hrane i govoriti kako je na taj nacin zaposleno puno ljudi i da drzava od toga ubire porez i kako bi tih koristi bilo manje kad bi dojenja bilo vise..drzava bi propala.

no mislim da bi i neke akcije udruga mogle biti kvalitetnije..
ne znam koliko su se stvari promijenile ali sredinom prosle godine sam bio na 2 tecaja..na 1 (na sv. duhu koji je bio jednodnevni) doktor je najavio obracanje nekoga iz udruge..valjda roda, ne sjecam se..ali kratko je bila tisina i onda konstatiranje da nitko nije dosao. na drugom (petrova) koji je trajao mjesec dana nije dosao nitko. mislim da je to steta. no dosli su iz nuka i podjelili varalice i instant kasice od 4og mjeseca..reklamirali vodu za bebe itd.
i kad vec spominjemo tih 16% mislim da je to mozda nepotreban podatak za mahanje u javnosti.(samo natjera slucajnog gledatelja na forum koji nesto zna o tome)  :Wink:  tko bi se time trebao zabrinuti..drzava? zene koje ne doje ili ne misle dojiti kad za to dode vrijeme? to moze nekom govoriti da je valjda dojenje tezi problem kad ga se zene tako malo hvataju,pa zasto se onda muciti?!
mozda bi veca motivacija bilo cuti neke koristi..koliko manje medu dojenom djecom ima nekih bolesti,alergija,pretilosti..(i koliko su lijepsa i pametnija)  :Grin:  

znam da i za svaki volonterski rad trebaju neki novci. mozda bi bilo moguce produziti rad sos telefona i slicno jer ljudi vole traziti i dobiti pomoc brzo, kad se problem desava. mozda mastam, ali takve stvari bi mogle financirati banke i osiguravajuca drustva i hvaliti se kako spozoriraju nesto plemenito. (to je moja zelja svim predanim aktivistima..osim naravno veceg % u buducnosti)  :Smile:

----------


## sis

Kad pročitam neke postove, pokolebam se u mišljenju da sve ovisi koliko je majka čvrsto odlučila dojiti. Ali i dalje mislim da je to na prvom mjestu 8i drugom i trećem i....).
mahanje vlastitim primjerom bi to i potvrdilo, ali možda je i naš A. toliki sisoljubac da mamu nitko i ništa ne može pokolebati. 
Osim toga, jako sam sretna što moj povratak na posao (nakon 6 mj. nije ništa promijenio). I zapravo žalim mame koje odustanu jer ništa ne bih zamijenila za onaj osjećaj...

----------


## brigita2

> Kad pročitam neke postove, pokolebam se u mišljenju da sve ovisi koliko je majka čvrsto odlučila dojiti. Ali i dalje mislim da je to na prvom mjestu 8i drugom i trećem i....).


Mislim da ovakvi postovi bude osjećaj krivnje u ženama kojima dojenje nije uspjelo. Ako sve ovisi o tome koliko je čvsto žena odlučila dojiti i to je na prvom i drugom i trećem i četvrtom mjestu, kako se onda može osjećati žena koja nije uspjela? Kao loša majka koja nema dovoljno volje? Ne volim kako se olako svaljuje krivnja za neuspjelo dojenje na žene koje su uglavnom needucirane, koje se s dojenjem obično susretnu tek kad rode prvo djete, u školi se o tome ne uči, doktori i patronažne im uglavnom odmažu i kvare dojenje, modna industrija spominje mlohave i obješene grudi, gospodarska situacija nameće rani povratak na posao, ali i dalje se krivnja svaljuje na majku. I još kad ovakve komentare pročitam na ovom forumu to me još više žalosti.

----------


## anchie76

Majko, moram ti reci da mi je iznimno drago da si se javio na forum.  Zaista je lijepo ovak konstruktivno pricati s nekim novim   :Smile:  




> no mislim da bi i neke akcije udruga mogle biti kvalitetnije..
> ne znam koliko su se stvari promijenile ali sredinom prosle godine sam bio na 2 tecaja..na 1 (na sv. duhu koji je bio jednodnevni) doktor je najavio obracanje nekoga iz udruge..valjda roda, ne sjecam se..ali kratko je bila tisina i onda konstatiranje da nitko nije dosao. na drugom (petrova) koji je trajao mjesec dana nije dosao nitko. mislim da je to steta. no dosli su iz nuka i podjelili varalice i instant kasice od 4og mjeseca..reklamirali vodu za bebe itd.


Mi iz Udruge ne sudjelujemo na bolnickim tecajevima za rodilje.  Ono na SD je trebalo biti "predavanje" o autosjedalicama, i tocno se sjecam toga (jer je cura koju jako dobro znam to trebala ici odraditi   :Wink:  ), oni su promijenili vrijeme tecaja (ili su nama rekli drugo), cura dosla a tamo nikoga.  U petrovoj nismo niti bili pozvani, niti je ta opcija ikada bila u igri.   Bolnice i doktori nam nisu bas naklonjeni, jer smo volonteri i nismo "njihove struke".  Nismo medicinari, i nasi savjeti se cesto ne gledaju s istom vaznoscu.  Jel kuzis sta hocu reci?  Ja bih rekla da nas na neki nacin dozivljavaju kao konkurenciju.

No mi imamo svoje tecajeve.  Za sada 1 mjesecno radionice o dojenju, s vremenom ce biti vise toga.  Imaj u vidu da je broj volontera koji odradjuje ove stvari zaista mali, i da dajemo sve od sebe da se neke stvari krenu mijenjati.  No da izvan svojih mogucnosti (obitelj, posao, samo 24h u danu) ne mozemo.





> i kad vec spominjemo tih 16% mislim da je to mozda nepotreban podatak za mahanje u javnosti.(samo natjera slucajnog gledatelja na forum koji nesto zna o tome)  tko bi se time trebao zabrinuti..drzava? zene koje ne doje ili ne misle dojiti kad za to dode vrijeme? to moze nekom govoriti da je valjda dojenje tezi problem kad ga se zene tako malo hvataju,pa zasto se onda muciti?!


Rekla bih da je bio cilj samo ukazati na nesrazmjer brojeva.  Moze dojiti 99%, a doji samo 16%.  Znaci da tu nesto ne stima.  Nesto se treba popraviti.  I tim brojem od 99% ukazati zenama da skoro sve mogu dojiti, samo treba imati cvrstu volju, podrsku i ispravne savjete.  Da je moguce uspjeti.  Da ove brojke ne moraju biti tako porazavajuce.





> mozda bi veca motivacija bilo cuti neke koristi..koliko manje medu dojenom djecom ima nekih bolesti,alergija,pretilosti..(i koliko su lijepsa i pametnija)


Do prije par godina i ja bih bila za to.  No znas sta?  To nije u redu.  Prvo i osnovno, time se izjednacuju adaptirano i dojenje.  Zasto bi uopce dojenje usporedjivali s adaptiranim? Ja bih rekla da ono "nema" prednosti.  Dojenje je standard.  Ono je jedino namjenjeno ljudskoj vrsti, sve drugo nosi odredjene rizike sa sobom.  I to je ono sto se mora istaknuti - da bilo sta sto nije dojenje nosi odredjene rizike sa sobom (a to do sada - koliko sam ja uspjela vidjeti - nitko do sada nije radio).

I drugi razlog - vec i vrapci na grani znaju da je dojenje najbolje za bla.bla.bla... To je vec isfucana fraza. Pitaj koga god hoces, svi (i roditelji koji djecu hrane adaptiranim) ce ti reci da je dojenje naravno najbolje (ali da ni adaptirano nije tako lose).  U ovom u zagradi je problem, jer je po tome adaptirano odmah iza dojenja (ili malte ne izjednaceno s dojenjem), a nije, tek je na cetvrtom mjestu iza dojenja.

----------


## anchie76

> sis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad pročitam neke postove, pokolebam se u mišljenju da sve ovisi koliko je majka čvrsto odlučila dojiti. Ali i dalje mislim da je to na prvom mjestu 8i drugom i trećem i....).
> 
> 
> Mislim da ovakvi postovi bude osjećaj krivnje u ženama kojima dojenje nije uspjelo. Ako sve ovisi o tome koliko je čvsto žena odlučila dojiti i to je na prvom i drugom i trećem i četvrtom mjestu, kako se onda može osjećati žena koja nije uspjela? Kao loša majka koja nema dovoljno volje? Ne volim kako se olako svaljuje krivnja za neuspjelo dojenje na žene koje su uglavnom needucirane, koje se s dojenjem obično susretnu tek kad rode prvo djete, u školi se o tome ne uči, doktori i patronažne im uglavnom odmažu i kvare dojenje, modna industrija spominje mlohave i obješene grudi, gospodarska situacija nameće rani povratak na posao, ali i dalje se krivnja svaljuje na majku. I još kad ovakve komentare pročitam na ovom forumu to me još više žalosti.


Slazem se s brigitom.  Nije sama odluka na 1. i 2. i 3. mjestu.  Ona je na 1. mjestu.  Na drugom i trecem su podrska i ispravni savjeti.

Moze mama zeljeti dojiti koliko god hoce i traziti savjete i pomoc pedijatra koji ce joj savjetovati npr. caj.  I kad dijete nece dovoljno napredovati mama ce usprkos svoj svojoj zelji da dojiti dijete morati ga nadohraniti kad ne bude dovoljno napredovao na kilazi.  Nismo jednom culi pricu kak je mama davala bocicu uz rijeku suza i ogromnu griznju savjesti.  Sve su te mame htjele dojiti, al ako mama konstantno dobiva lose savjete od osoba koje bi joj trebale pomoci, nema sanse da uspije.

Dakle kod nas u nasem drustvu nije bitno samo pod 1., nego kronicno fali i br. 2 i br. 3.  I zbog toga su nam stope dojenja takve kakve jesu.

----------


## sis

Nije mi bila namjera izazivanje ničije krivnje pa pojašnjavam- stav dobro educirane i pripremljene i iznad svega tvrdoglave mame na prvom i na kojem već tko želi mjestu. Naravno da je podška dobrodošla. A podrška bliže okoline može biti posljedica jasno izraženih maminih stavova (mislim da se meni nitko ne bi usudio ozbiljno prigovoriti dojenje). A dalju okolinu i tako ne treba slušati. Doduše, kad pedijatri počnu s filozofijom...Meni i ginekolog i pedijatar sugeriraju prestanak, ali zato imam dva uha i vlastitu pamet.

----------


## anchie76

> Doduše, kad pedijatri počnu s filozofijom...Meni i ginekolog i pedijatar sugeriraju prestanak, ali zato imam dva uha i vlastitu pamet.


Lako je tako govoriti dokle god znas GDJE pronaci tocne informacije   :Wink:    Mnoge zene koje zele zarko uspjeti u dojenju uporno traze informacije gdje je najlogicnije da ih nadju - kod pedijatra - ni u peti im nije da im on mozda nece dati najtocnije i najispravnije savjete.  Djaba im sav trud kad je sistem nelogican.

----------


## litala

ja tebi sis mogu samo reci - blagotise sto nisi imala problema s dojenjem i losim savjetima...   :Heart:

----------


## alias

A ja mogu reći da sam imala sve moguće uvjete za dojenje , od podrške okoline do volje i želje , više od svega sam ju htjela dojiti što duže i još kad nam je sestra u brodskom rodilištu rekla da je dojila 5 god. ,još više sam imala poticaja . ALI ,moje dijete nije htjelo sisati ,ne znam samo kako sam uspjela dojiti 10 mj.jer je uporno odbijala sisati , a nikakvih čajeva , bočica , dodatne hrane nisam davala . Tako da ne možete reći da je sve u pitanju VOLJE!!!

----------


## Majko

anchi76..
shvacam tvoje razloge, ali razmisli o slijedecem..
dojenje nije standard. dojenje nije normalno. 16% govori da nije normalno.(bar za tih prvih 6 mjeseci) normalno je samo ono sto radi vecina i to je vjeciti problem svake manjine, a i to da vecina ne shvaca manjinu. no ovo je specificna stvar..99% zena moze dojiti. ok. tko to ne zna? tko misli drugacije? sama kazes da i vrapci na grani znaju da je dojenje najbolje i da se svi s tim slazu. mislim da i vrapci i doktori i sestre i pristavi teenageri vjeruju u to da 99% zena moze dojiti. zene imaju dojke i kad se rodi dijete tad imaju osim estetike i funkciju.  :Grin:  
fale mi sad za ovu raspravu jos neki postoci..zanima me kad stvar krene krivo?
konkretno..dijete se rodi i koliko zena pokusa dojit dijete u bolnici, a koliko odustane i uopce ne pokusa? mislim da smo u toj fazi blize 99 nego 16.znaci normalno je dojiti bebu kad se rodi. ajmo dalje..koliko ih doma niti ne pokusa?..jos uvijek mislim da je postotak visok (ispravi me ako grijesim). no kad to prestaje biti normalno i sroza se blizu tih 16%? i zasto?

i jos nesto je tu jako bitno..kad kazes da svi znaju i svi ce ti reci da je dojenje najbolje, ali ce reci i da adaptirano nije lose. gle..to ja citam ovako..oni u stvari ne znaju odnosno samo ce tako reci odnosno nije ih briga. malo radikalniji primjer no i svi pusaci ce ti reci kako znaju da je pusenje stetno, ali u stvari samo rijetki vjeruju da im bas jako steti..npr. neciji djed je pusio od 13. do 93. i nikad nije bio bolestan, pa kao o kakvoj stetnosti se tu prica?!
no iskreno i ja cu reci da adaptirano nije lose, jer mislim da je to preteska rijec..lose mi je rijec koja za posljedicu ima neko pogorsanje, siguran problem. adaptirano nosi neke rizike, a dojenje je siguran i bolji put za koji se vrijedi potruditi.

meni su jako zanimljivi motivi zena i okoline osim prirodnosti i zdravlja. zdravlje ajde, ali prirodnost sve teze postaje motiv, jer smo toliko okruzeni neprirodnim da nam je to postalo prirodno. evo ja kao muskarac meljem tu o dojenju tipkajuci po tastaturi. totalno neprirodno!  :Grin:  
dok je zena bila trudna culi  smo i neka ohrabrenja..jedna zena je rekla da joj to toliko love stedi da misli dojiti sto duze. druga da je lakse, jer ne moras vuc za sobom bocice, termosice itd. frend mi je rekao kao najbolji savjet nek zena sto dulje doji..kak se on nije niti jednom dignuo tokom noci, a onak bi treba kuhat vodu i boce prat. tocno kuzim da kojim slucajem dojenje zahtjeva pomoc od muza u vidu ustajanja, a da je boca nesto sto samo zena zna zamutiti on bi bio za bocu. no cuo sam i zene koje su dojile bar godinu dana i kako im je bilo koma..bebe se budile svaka 2, 3 sata stalno i da je bila zombi i da je jedva izdrzala. mutni motivi i pripreme na horor nespavanja. rijetki su spominjali zdravlje, prirodnost, lijepotu..u stvari nitko nije pokazivao odusevljenst.
vracam se opet na pusenje no isto tako su neki motivirani da prestanu pusit zbog para i prestanu, al vise im je srece i zadovoljstva sto ne bacaju pare nego zdravstvena korist.

mene je malo iznenadio taj podatak o 16%. u krugu ljudi koje srecem i koji imaju malu djecu postotak zena koje doje je puno veci. mozda je to zato sto su to vecinom ljudi oko 30 godina, kada je valjda svjesnost i odgovornost po nekim pitanjima izrazenija nego s 20.
stvar je dosta u motivaciji, no vidim da sama prirodnost dojenja nije glavni motiv koji rezultira uspjesnim i duzim dojenjem. ona je glavna da zene (kako bar mislim) barem u prvim danima zivota djeteta pokusavaju dojiti, no kad krenu problemi koje si nabrojala (nesto zaskripi, losi savjeti..) ako taj motiv nije dovoljno jak, neki drugi ne postoji, a problem potraje, lakse se odustaje. 
i zato rijec potpore voloterima za pomoc i trud u tom smjeru!  :Smile:  
no ipak da bi nekom mogli pomoci taj mora traziti pomoc i znati tko je sve spreman pomoci. zato su bitni i mediji i ostala mjesta na kojim informacije mogu biti dostupne. tocno je da ljudi imaju najvise povjerenja u medicinare no to je normalno. zato im i vi  iznesite svoje ideje pa neka ljudi procijene.
beskorisan je taj sukob s npr. petrovom koji vjerojatno niti nije pravi sukob. oni samo briju svoje..imaju svoje probleme i dojenje im nije visoko na listi prioriteta kao vama. na svetom duhu u smjeni na 40tak beba bude 2 sestre u smjeni.
na tecaje se moze samo kratko doci i podijeliti neki promo materijal..sto onda ako niste pozvani..zamolite neki par pred bolnicom koji ide na tecaj da to napravi za vas.
ili po ginekoloskim ordinacijama..ginekolozi vas sigurno nece dozivjeti kao konkurenciju u tom smislu koji spominjes, a gdje je bolje mjesto za pronaci buduce dojilje?? 
(prekidam jer i meni ovo postaje neprirodno, a odgovor na pocetno pitanje nisam ni dobio)  :Smile:

----------


## makita

Lijepo mi je pročitati tvoje postove, majko. Dobrodošao. 
Čudno se osijećam kad razmišljam o noćnim buđenjima i nespavanjima vezano za dojenje. Nikad nisam čula da je npr. mladima problem izaći vani u 10 navečer, biti u disku do sitnih sati, poći ujutro na posao...Pa u to doba smo bili face ko je manje spavao 8) 
A kad te beba probudi, druga priča! Ma šta sad hoće, brzo je treba nahraniti s nečim "kripnim" , hranjivim da dugo spava bez buđenja, da nas ne ometa...

Svi se slažu da ne treba pustiti da beba plače jer to znači da je tužna. Žao mi je što je mnogima postalo sve pristupačnije utješit dijete nečim kupovnim udaljavajući dijete od sebe u prvim danima i godinama...pa se poslije ljudi čude kako su im djeca otuđena, kako radije slušaju neki walkman nego da se pričaju...

Ima puno aspekata s kojih bi se moglo govoriti o prednostima dojenja. Ovdje smo da ih artikuliramo, malo pomalo će onih 16 % narasti, nadam se.

----------


## anchie76

Bok Majko   :Smile:  

E sad, rekao si da nije tvoje inicijalno pitanje odgovoreno.. Iskreno, sad vise neznam ni koje je   :Embarassed:    Probat cu odgovoriti na neke stvari o kojima tu pises, pa ako nisam uspjela,pls me ponovo otvoreno pitaj. Ok?





> dojenje nije standard. dojenje nije normalno. 16% govori da nije normalno.(bar za tih prvih 6 mjeseci) normalno je samo ono sto radi vecina i to je vjeciti problem svake manjine, a i to da vecina ne shvaca manjinu.


Nazalost istina je to sto govoris - dojenje je prestalo biti standard.  Firme za proizvodnju se desetljecima trude i poslo im je za rukom da dojenje prestane biti standard.  Ja sam rekla da je dojenje standard, ne sad u ovom trenu u ovoj situaciji, nego generalno - dojenje je jedino sto je majka priroda namjenila ljudskoj rasi za prehranu. Nije im namjenila za rast i razvoj niti kravlje mlijeko ni ti adaptirano kravlje mlijeko.  Namjenila im je ljudsko mlijeko.  U tom smislu sam mislila na standard - nesto sto je idealno i savrseno za prehranu covjecanstva. 





> fale mi sad za ovu raspravu jos neki postoci..zanima me kad stvar krene krivo?


Nemam ni ja nikakve postotke pri ruci.  Mogu ti samo reci o onome s cime se susrecem vec godinama. 

- rekla bih da mali broj odustane u rodilistu
- odredjeni broj odustane zbog eventualnih popucalih bradavica (prevelike boli) koje su nastale kao los polozaj jos u rodilistu (nedostatak ispravnih savjeta tamo)
- odredjeni broj odustane nakon sto patronazna dodje u posjet i da krivi savjet (tipa dijete je gladno jer ima zelene stolice)
- dio dojenja prestaje zbog krive percepcije da dijete ne napreduje dovoljno ("gledaj on tebi stalno place, sigurno je gladan.  Da je sit ne bi toliko plakao"
- no rekla bih da najveci broj dojenja prestane zbog "nedovoljnog" dobivanja na kilazi mjesecno (sto zbog toga sto pedijatar misli da bi dijete trebalo vise dobiti - nekima ni 800 gr nije dovoljno; sto zbog toga sto je dijete bilo na krutom rasporedu - npr dojenje svaka 3 h, ne duze od 20 min - nazalost pre ustaljena praksa kod nas; sto zbog dodavanja caja izmedju obroka)
- dio dojenja takodjer prestaje zbog uvodjenja bocice i adaptiranog (samostalno ili na savjet patronazne ili pedijatra) "malo nakon obroka"
- i cesto mozes cuti da je dojenje trajalo 3 mjeseca.  Oko tri mjeseca je obicno najzesci skok u razvoju. Dijete staaaalno hoce sisati, stalno se cini nezadovoljno.  Izgleda da je dijete gladno.  Ukoliko mama nezna za skok u razvoju, veeeelike su sanse da se to ponasanje protumaci kao glad i da se pocne s dohranom, ili da se dojenje prekine totalno uz misao da nije bilo dovoljno mlijeka.





> i jos nesto je tu jako bitno..kad kazes da svi znaju i svi ce ti reci da je dojenje najbolje, ali ce reci i da adaptirano nije lose. gle..to ja citam ovako..oni u stvari ne znaju odnosno samo ce tako reci odnosno nije ih briga. malo radikalniji primjer no i svi pusaci ce ti reci kako znaju da je pusenje stetno, ali u stvari samo rijetki vjeruju da im bas jako steti..npr. neciji djed je pusio od 13. do 93. i nikad nije bio bolestan, pa kao o kakvoj stetnosti se tu prica?!
> no iskreno i ja cu reci da adaptirano nije lose, jer mislim da je to preteska rijec..lose mi je rijec koja za posljedicu ima neko pogorsanje, siguran problem. adaptirano nosi neke rizike, a dojenje je siguran i bolji put za koji se vrijedi potruditi.


Gle, mislim da si sam napravio zanimljivu usporedbu.  Pusenje je lose - svi cemo se sloziti s tim, ne? Ali ni ono ne nosi sa sobom ZAGARANTIRANE posljedice, ne?  Ima ljudi koji su pusili gooooodinama i zivjeli sto godina.  Naravno da adaptirano nije lose kao sto je pusenje, ono je u nekim situacijama (po zivot opasnim za dijete) spasonosno.  Samo je problem sto je nas industrija desetljecima uvjeravanja uspjela uvjeriti da je adaptirano odmah tu negdje iza majcinog i da to nije nista lose.  U tome je problem.  Sto se adaptirano prestalo korisiti za iskljucivo krizne situacije nego se koristi precesto.  A industriji nikako nije u interesu da se adapt koristi samo kad je zaista kriza - tih slucajeva je premalo, te tako i financijska dobit za njih premala   :Wink:  




> meni su jako zanimljivi motivi zena i okoline osim prirodnosti i zdravlja. zdravlje ajde, ali prirodnost sve teze postaje motiv, jer smo toliko okruzeni neprirodnim da nam je to postalo prirodno. evo ja kao muskarac meljem tu o dojenju tipkajuci po tastaturi. totalno neprirodno!


  :Laughing:  




> dok je zena bila trudna culi  smo i neka ohrabrenja..jedna zena je rekla da joj to toliko love stedi da misli dojiti sto duze. druga da je lakse, jer ne moras vuc za sobom bocice, termosice itd. frend mi je rekao kao najbolji savjet nek zena sto dulje doji..kak se on nije niti jednom dignuo tokom noci, a onak bi treba kuhat vodu i boce prat. tocno kuzim da kojim slucajem dojenje zahtjeva pomoc od muza u vidu ustajanja, a da je boca nesto sto samo zena zna zamutiti on bi bio za bocu. no cuo sam i zene koje su dojile bar godinu dana i kako im je bilo koma..bebe se budile svaka 2, 3 sata stalno i da je bila zombi i da je jedva izdrzala. mutni motivi i pripreme na horor nespavanja. rijetki su spominjali zdravlje, prirodnost, lijepotu..u stvari nitko nije pokazivao odusevljenst.


Sto je, je.. razloga za dojenje je milion.  I svatko ima svoje.  Al ajdmo sad malo okrenuti stvari.  Da dojenje postane standard (koji bi i trebao biti), i da se budjenje po noci smatra normalnim, nitko ne bi niti ni ocekivao da se ne budi po noci - jer to bebe jednostavno rade, moraju jesti i to je to, zar ne?  Gledaj to iz perspektive ovak: trudnoca je vrlo naporna nekim zenama.  Em ti je sve tesko, milion kila vise imas, moras na WC milion puta tjekom noci, ne mozes se namjestiti za spavanje nikako, itd.  Zasto niti jedna od tih zena ne razmislja da ode na prijevremeni porod recimo u 6. mj jer joj je postalo prenaporno?  Naravno da nece, jer je to neprihvatljivo za dijete.  E sad, kako je onda s vremenom postalo prihvatljivo prekinuti dojenje (iz tih manje vise slicnih razloga) iako je i ono apsolutno najbolje za dijete?    Ne moras razmisljati puno - industrija adaptiranog nas je uspjesno uvjerila da stvari mogu biti (i mozda trebaju biti) drugacije.






> mene je malo iznenadio taj podatak o 16%. u krugu ljudi koje srecem i koji imaju malu djecu postotak zena koje doje je puno veci. mozda je to zato sto su to vecinom ljudi oko 30 godina, kada je valjda svjesnost i odgovornost po nekim pitanjima izrazenija nego s 20.


Moguce je.





> i zato rijec potpore voloterima za pomoc i trud u tom smjeru!  
> no ipak da bi nekom mogli pomoci taj mora traziti pomoc i znati tko je sve spreman pomoci. zato su bitni i mediji i ostala mjesta na kojim informacije mogu biti dostupne. tocno je da ljudi imaju najvise povjerenja u medicinare no to je normalno. zato im i vi  iznesite svoje ideje pa neka ljudi procijene.


Majko ali nas je MALO... Neznam kakav dojam ostavljamo (ocigledno taj da nas je jaaaaaaako puno   :Grin:  ), ali mi nemamo kapaciteta za pruzati podrsku s ispravnim savjetima cijeloj hrvatskoj.  Mi to fizicki ne mozemo izvesti sve i da hocemo.





> na tecaje se moze samo kratko doci i podijeliti neki promo materijal..sto onda ako niste pozvani..zamolite neki par pred bolnicom koji ide na tecaj da to napravi za vas.
> ili po ginekoloskim ordinacijama..ginekolozi vas sigurno nece dozivjeti kao konkurenciju u tom smislu koji spominjes, a gdje je bolje mjesto za pronaci buduce dojilje??


Ooo iznenadio bi se koliko nas mnogi ginekolozi smatraju konkurencijom (jer radimo na promjenama i drugacijem pristupu porodu, koji nije njima u interesu).  A i bolnice opcenito - ne vole nas mnogi jer drmamo njihove ustaljene procedure, tjeramo ih da mijenjaju stvari koje su iz njihove perspektive savrseno funkcionirale godinama.  A znamo kako ljudi pruzaju otpor promjenama, pa makar one bile i na bolje.





> (prekidam jer i meni ovo postaje neprirodno, a odgovor na pocetno pitanje nisam ni dobio)


Jesi dobio odgovor na pitanje, ili ni sada nisam uspjela   :Laughing:

----------


## Balarosa

> Lako je tako govoriti dokle god znas GDJE pronaci tocne informacije     Mnoge zene koje zele zarko uspjeti u dojenju uporno traze informacije gdje je najlogicnije da ih nadju - kod pedijatra - ni u peti im nije da im on mozda nece dati najtocnije i najispravnije savjete.  Djaba im sav trud kad je sistem nelogican.


Meni se čini da je djelomično problem i u tome što buduće mame uopće nisu svjesne da im treba pomoć oko dojenja. Ja sam oduvijek "znala" da ću dojiti, nikad to nije bila stvar za odlučivanje, to je bilo normalno, prirodno... ali dok nisam ostala trudna i logirala se ovdje nisam pojma imala da su mogući toliki različiti problemi, da beba mora biti u nekom određenom položaju, da treba tako i tako uhvatiti bradavicu... mislila sam - staviš bebu i to ide, pa prirodno je. Mislim da bi trebalo naglasiti da je prirodno i to da ima problema, da nije jednostavno i da to što mami ne ide nije zato jer ima baš posebno nježne bradavice pa dobija ragade ili baš posebno uspavanu bebu koja ne siše nego da su to sve česte poteškoće koje se pojavljuju i daju se riješiti.

----------


## anchie76

Dobro si to spomenula.  Bez obzira koliko dojenje bilo prirodno, to je tehnika koja se mora savladati.  Pa mnoge mame niti neznaju da je to pred njima, a niti mnogi medicinari ne pridodaju dojenju veliku vaznost jer "ono je prirodno, sta se tu ima za uciti".

----------


## Andora

oči mi ispale, al još nisam našla odgovor na svoje pitanje; otkud u spotovima podatak da do prve godine 1% djece još doji?

----------


## ivarica

oko 1,6 posto djece je dojeno u hrvatskoj preko godinu dana prema istrazivanjima iz 1999. i 2001.

----------


## Andora

konačno, hvala!   :Naklon:

----------


## Majko

anchie..
(brz reply a?)  :Smile:  
ma na puno pitanja sam eto hvala dobio odgovor. ono pocetno pitanje je bilo vezano za te postotke u svijetu (dojenje u svijetu, kuzis?)  :Smile:   al ajde..ako kazes da je kod skandinavaca puno bolje, a napredujemo i tamo idemo..jos samo sredimo korupciju evo nas njima uz bok, a tamo osim vise dojenja ima manje reklama za djecu, manje karijesa i tako to..(necu stavljat smajlija)
kuzim to sto kazes za rodilista..oni tamo imaju shemu koja radi i ne pada im na pamet ista mijenjati. bar ne samoinicijativno. no znam da se neke zene bune u rodilistu oko toga sto im bebe ne donose na dojenje..ne dovoljno frekventno kako one ocekuju, plus to sto imaju razdoblje kad bebe ne donose mamama tokom noci. ne znam koliko cesto (zasad valjda rijetko) u bolnicama nailaze na otpor, no kad bi cesce to bio slucaj sigurno bi nesto poceli mijenjati (opet iz vlastite komocije da izbjegnu sukobe). ionako imaju one male krevetice uz svaki mamin (sv. duh), pa za tako nesto ne bi trebalo puno promjena. ono sto je potrebno da tako nesto postane `standard` je dovoljno cest impuls odnosno zahtjev i zelja mama za takvim uvjetima u bolnici. problem je to sto takve prigovore uglavnom cuju sestre, koje sumnjam da se zale svojim nadredjenima kako ih rodilje peglaju.
koliko znam u rijeci imaju sustav da je beba stalno uz mamu.
tu ste spomenuli i kako sama prirodnost (ocekivanje da tako nesto ide glatko) moze biti problem. lako se moze dogoditi da zene nemaju nikakvih problema s dojenjem i sve ide glatko, pa u najbobroj namjeri iznose svoja iskustva buducim mamama, koje se onda mogu zateci u situaciji da njima nekaj shkripi.
no sigurno da medju onih 84% ima dosta zena koje iako mogu i sve ide glatko jednostavno ne zele, odnosno rano prestaju dojiti. zato mislim da velik naglasak na svakoj kampanji mora biti i na prednostima dojenja (u odnosu na adaptirano kao standard).
ono sto mi nikako nije jasno u cijeloj prici su ipak pedijatri (neki). valjda su najsretniji kad im bebe na kontrolama rastu onak po tablicama ili vise (sto je naravno cest slucaj i s dojenom djecom)..no s bocom to valjda ide cesce skolski po tim tablica, a neki i pretjeruju. znam za slucaj kad nakon sto je dijete dobivalo prva 3 mjeseca po kilu i kusur pedijatrica savjetuje kako vise nema potrebe za dojenjem. kao krizno razdoblje je proslo, sad smo mirni..sto ces se gnjavit?!
ne znam zasto (valjda taj glupi optimizam)  :Rolling Eyes:  ali mislim da ce nove generacije pedijatara biti vise za dojenje. sto zbog stvarnog shvacanja i prihvacanja svih koristi, ali mogu uvidjat i svoju direktnu korist tako sto ce bar za neke stvari ocekivati manju guzvu u cekaonicama. u hrvatskoj barem pedijatri dobivaju vecinu prihoda fiksno po broju pacijenata bila djeca bolesna ili ne. dodatna zarada koliko vidim im je pak najveca na zdravoj djeci (npr ekstra cjepiva) i kroz neke usluge tipa mozete me zvati od 0-24h za 100eura godisnje. no ne znam dali postoje neki dogovori tipa favoriziranje odredjenog adaptiranog i nagrada proizvodaca za reklamu sto bi bilo dosta grozno da postane praksa. e protiv toga bi se bas jako trebalo boriti!!
ono sto je sigurno da bez obzira sto pricas o trenutno teskoj suradnji s pedijatrima i ginekolozima dobar odnos s njima (a znamo sto mislimo pod dobar odnos) je nesto na cemu treba posebno raditi i sigurno donosi rezultate.
eto..
..i vidim da si savjetnica na sos telefonu..uz pohvalu za trud, tebe cu zvat ak cu imati problema s dojenjem!   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Super si to sazeo.  Kuzim da si htio postotke u dojenja u svijetu, ali to nemam.  A nazalost, sad niti nemam vremena pozabaviti se time i traziti. Sorry.




> no ne znam dali postoje neki dogovori tipa favoriziranje odredjenog adaptiranog i nagrada proizvodaca za reklamu sto bi bilo dosta grozno da postane praksa. e protiv toga bi se bas jako trebalo boriti!!


Ovo je nazalost vec postala praksa.  A i patronazne znaju biti u tom "dealu", mamama daju neke kupone pa ako bas to mlijeko kupe dobiju popust   :Sad:  





> ..i vidim da si savjetnica na sos telefonu..uz pohvalu za trud, tebe cu zvat ak cu imati problema s dojenjem!


Mislis, ako tvoja tvoja zena/partnerica bude imala problema s dojenjem   :Grin:

----------


## Mrkvica246

Citat:
Nemam sad tu tocno iformacije kod sebe, ali mozes pogledati na internetu stope dojenja u Norveskoj i Svedskoj. Puuuuno su vece od nasih. Ako se ne varam u Norveskoj je zabranjeno reklamirati adaptirano mlijeko, i nakon toga, naglo su porasle stope dojenja.

U Norveskoj se djete pocne dojiti cim se rodi, sestre pomazu pri dojenju i usmjeravaju i educiraju zene kako dojiti. Cim sam rodila, poslije dorucka mi je dosla sestra u sobu i pokazala mi u kojem polozaju mogu drzati bebu i kako je dojiti. Adaptirano mlijeko ne dolazi u obzir. Ima ga se za kupiti, naravno da se ne reklamira nigdje, pa ni bocice. U Norveskoj i Svedskoj se doji beba koja je dobila zuticu. 
Ovdje se doji na svakom koraku, u restoranu, shooping centru, na klupi, u autobosu, na fakultetu ( cak se moze dovesti beba na fakultet i slusati predavanja ako je beba mirna i spava, podoiti je pa opet nastaviti s predavanjima ). U svakoj instituciji ima wc za bebe i mjesto gdje se doji beba te mikrovalna za ugrijat papicu.  Ovdje je sve podredjeno bebama i djeci, dok kod nas nije.
Ovje prije nego zena rodi ide na predavanja da bi shvatila koliko je dojenje vazno.
Moja Lana ima 8 mjeseci i jos je dojim, naravno ( jede i kasice ) .
U Norveskoj se u 26 mjesecu trudnoce dobije odredjeni iznos novca za kupnju djecje opreme, a porodilski dopust je od 1-3 godine. Od navrsene prve pa do trece godine djeteta, djete dobiva odredjeni iznos novca da bi majke ostajale doma s djecom do njihove 3 godine. U slucaju da se majka vrati na posao i prijavi djete u vrtic prije njegove 3. godine, taj odredjeni iznos novca se gubi.
Djecji doplatak dobivaju sva djeca do navrsene 18 godine.
Majka koja je radila , pa posla na porodilni dopust dobiva isti iznos place koju je i ranije imala. ( neme kasnjenja place )
Ako majka mora iz nekog razloga radit, otac moze ici na porodilni.

----------


## zrinka

mrkvica, norveska je skroz baby friendly po ovome sto kazes  :D ...

da jos ima sunca i naseg mora - odmah bi isla gore zivjeti   :Smile:

----------


## Mrkvica246

Ne samo da im je sistem super, nego i svijest ljudi. Kad zena s kolicima treba uci u autobus i nema nikoga s sobom da joj pomogne, gradjani skacu iz autobusa da joj pomognu. ( od teenejgera do staraca ). Dok sam kod nas puno puta dozivjela kad sam morala ici uz skaline da su mi ljudi okrecali ledja i nisu htjeli pomoc. 
U Norveskoj je u svakoj ustanovi prilagodjen ulaz za kolica ( bilo za majke s djecom ili invalide )

----------


## NatasaM...

Mrkvice, meni to izgleda taaako idealno   :Heart:

----------


## Mrkvica246

Evo jedan koristan link:

http://www.ammehjelpen.no/default.asp?MenuID=288

----------


## Majko

> Mrkvica: Ne samo da im je sistem super, nego i svijest ljudi.


sistem i je super zato jer je svijest ljudi super..sistemi su kruti i tromi i ne mijenjaju se lako (neki bi rekli da se ni svijest ne mijenja lako,ha?)  :Rolling Eyes:  ..ali tek kad se svijest ljudi dovoljno promijeni sistem pocinje drugacije djelovati..zakoni, javne sluzbe, bolnice...

sad me bas zanima postotak dojenja npr u norveskoj gdje sve ajmo reci super funkcionira. kako bi (mozda) bilo da je kod nas sistem bolji? koliko tamo zena doji duze od 6mj, 12mj...?

----------


## anchie76

Evo proguglala i nasla u sekundi   :Smile:  


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract




> In Norway, where breast-feeding policies protecting breast-feeding women's needs have been in place since the 1970s, approximately 97% of women breast feed when leaving the hospital, 80% are breast feeding at 3 months, and 20% beyond 12 months. Government family policies play an important role in enabling women to achieve good breast-feeding rates. In Norway: maternity leave is 42 weeks with full pay or 52 weeks with 80% of salary; flexible part-time is available for women from 2 months after giving birth with income supplemented from maternity benefits; after returning to work, women are entitled to 1- to 1.5-hour breaks to return home to breast feed, or to have the child brought to work. "Breast feeding is so normal," writes Hege Jacobson Lepri, "it's more embarrassing to bring out the feeding bottle in public."



I vrlo zanimljive statistike dojenja 

http://www.kellymom.com/writings/bf-numbers.html


Postoci dojenja u raznim zemljama

Drzava, prvi broj je % majki koje pocnu dojiti, drugi broj je % majki koje doje 6 mj i duze
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sweden 98 53 
Norway 98 50 
Poland 93 10 
Canada 80 24 
Netherlands 68 25 
Britain 63 21 
United States 57 20 




Statistike sa WHO-ove stranice

Norveska
http://www.who.int/research/iycf/bfc...=&yID=&ok=true

Hrvatska
http://www.who.int/research/iycf/bfc...=&yID=&ok=true

Podaci su iz 1999 i 2000, al svejedno...

Iz tablica:

U norveskoj 40% zena doji 12-15 mjeseci

U hrvatskoj 38% zena doji do 5 mjeseci   :Sad:

----------


## anjica

> U hrvatskoj 38% zena doji do 5 mjeseci


  :Sad:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Opet netko tvrdi da dvadesetogodišnjakinje ne doje, a tridesetogodišnjakinje doje...   :Kiss:  .
Postoji li i kakva postoji statistika o tome? Sumnjam da pedijatrija vodi kakvu sustavnu nacionalnu statistiku dojenja uopće.

----------


## MGrubi

ma ne vodi pedijatrija ništa, niti zabilježavaju % reakcija na cijepljenje a kamoli o dojenju

----------


## samaritanka

Pa možda ih treba stimulirati da ipak vode statistiku?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Za početak u plavim knjižicama bilježiti dojenje i za djecu iznad godine dana.
Mislim da bi svaki savjestan pedijatar/pedijatrica to mogli raditi samo za sebe. Bez takvih osobnih pomaka teško je zamisliti da će ubuduće biti nečega sustavnijega. 
Ja se bojim da mnogi pedijatri ne smatraju dojenje baš toliko važnim, a pogotovo ne smatraju mlijeko lijekom (za oko, uho, ...) ili kvalitetnom prevencijom mnogih svakodnevnih boleština s kojima se djeca i roditelji natežu.

----------


## samaritanka

I to je točno što zboriš o i j...

----------


## enela

Znam da je OT, ali kaj je to???? Mi to nemamo  :? 



> Za početak u plavim knjižicama ...

----------


## anjica

enela to si trebala dobiti u rodilištu  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

*Mrkvica* ovo zvuči prekrasno, dođe mi da se preselim.

----------


## kornjaca

mrkvice, i ovdje u irskoj ista stvar sa autobusom i unisenjem kolica. neki dan je jedna dobrodrzeca baka pjevala djecje pjesmice mom sinu u autobusu.
a sto se dojenja tice- ja jos imam veliku griznju savjesti, iako je sunce vec 2 godine i 9 mjeseci. porodila sam se ranije, u 36 nedjelji i imala hitan carski jer je pupcana vrpca bila oko vrata. srecom sve je proslo ok, no mlijeka nigdje. sestre su bile divne, sjedile cijelu noc sa mnom pokusavajuci izdojiti mlijeko, otplakale kad nije islo. razlog nemanja mlijeka nepoznat, moguce zbog soka, a bio je velik jer pola sata u ambulatnim kolima slusajuci otkucaje srca i nadajuci se da vrpca nece naskoditi bebi... najgorih pola sata u mom zivotu.
dugo mi je trebalo da se malo umirim zbog nedojenja.
podrazavam sve moje prijateljice u dojenju, jer sve doje. i sasvim je normalno vidjeti bebace kako ruckaju majkino mlijeko, i takodjer je sve baby friendly, od restorana do shoping centra.
porodiljski dopust je bio do sada 3 mjeseca, a od ove godine 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Mrkvica246

Kornjaca, drago mi je da je s vama sve zavrsilo u redu, da se sunce rodilo i da raste .Neki dan sam bila u djecjoj igraonici s Lanom i vidjela majku nekih 28-30 godina s dvije blizanke stare 15 mjeseci. Majka je otvorila kosulju i bez problema dojila svoje kcerke u isto vrijeme. Jedna je sjedala na jednom koljenu, a druga na drugom koljenu i svaka djevojcica je sikila svoju siku. Bila je to divna slika.
Moja Lana ima sad 9 mjeseci i jos je dojim 3 puta na dan. Ujutro prije nego sto se dignemo, oko 16 sati opet, pa i navecer  prije spavanja. Lana je malo razmazena pa nekad trazi i po noci, sto cu, ja joj dam da siki.

----------


## mamma Juanita

što ima razmaženog u tome da 9mjesečna beba traži dojiti noću? :shock:

----------


## momze

ajme, onda je moj Zach turbo razmazen!   :Laughing:  
16 mjeseci mu je i u prosjeku ga dojim 6-7 puta po noci, a preko dana ne zna im se broj! podojima, mislim.

----------


## Mrkvica246

Ovdje doktori kazu da bebu od 10 mjeseci treba navikavat da spava po noci i da ne jede po noci.
Lana trazi da jede po noci, naravno da joj ja dam, a sto bi drugo.

----------


## MGrubi

kažu doktori svašta
njimaje najteže kad ne postoje striktna pravila i tablice

----------


## mamma Juanita

baš me jako čudi to za Norvešku.
je li to tvoj dok kaže ili je baš neka opća preporuka?

----------


## mamma Juanita

...i što je razlog takvoj preporuci?

----------


## dijanam

mammaJu, mi smo skloni idealizirati "gornji svijet", ali cinjenica je da se i on uklapa u zapadnocivilizacijski mentalitet. 

Dosta cesta preporuka lijecnika istog podneblja je i i da se dijete odbija od dojenja prije nego napuni godinu dana jer je kasnije sve teže i majci koja to ne želi, ne gine duže dojenje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma znam, dijana, da ne postoji wonderland, ali me baš čudi ako su takve preporuke u naj-prodojećim zemljama svijeta, a to su skandinavske zemlje (gdje najviš i najduže žene doje).
ali opet, kad se sjetim naših uobičajenih preporuka...

----------


## Andora

e stvarno di je sad mrkvica246?! i mene zanima ovo!

----------


## Mrkvica246

Kad sam bila na kontroli kilaze prosli mjesec, doktorica me je pitala spava li Lana cijeli noc ili se budi, ja sam joj odgovorila da se budi i da trazi moje mlijeko, doktorica mi je rekla da bi bilo dobro da spava cijelu noc, a da je dojim po danu i da je doslo vrijeme da je tako pocnem navikavat. Nisam je pitala zasto.
Lana se i dalje budi po noci i ja joj davam jesti, neke moje prijateljice doje svoje desetogodisnje  bebe po noci, a nekima bebe spavaju, pa ih nadoje ujutro.
Moj je sin prije 7 godina dok sam ga dojila, spavao bi po cijelu noc, pa bi ga lijepo nadojila ujutro, ali takav slucaj s Lanom nije.

----------

Zaintrigirala me tema. Evo zanimljivog poglavlja s Wikipedije. Zanimljivi brojevi.

Zanimljiv (i nevjerojatan) stav pojedinih vrlo razvijenih zemalja o dojenju u javnosti.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breastfeeding

----------


## little miracle

Bok svima!
Evo jos jedna bivsa dojilja nastanjena u Norveskoj. Kolko sam ja shvatila, Mrkvice ovdje se vec od 6.mj "radi" na spavanju od 7-7 kako bi se djetetu uspostavio normalan, nocni ritam, a majka (i otac) se naspavala. I ja sam svog Noah-u dojila do 10.mj 1 nocu, iako su mi uporno pokusavali objasniti da dijete ne moze gladno nocu u toj dobi, te da mu ne treba nista davati. Dok god djeca normalno dobijaju na tezini i rastu, ne treba im hrana nocu. 
Mene je mama dojila 16 mj noc-dan i spavala samnom na rukama. E onda je samo jedan dan rekla, nema vise. Samo se jadna namucila, a ja od toga nisam imala nista, osim lose navike. Jer dok god im se nesto daje (voda, caj, sok, mlijeko) oni ce se uporno buditi...

Meni osobno je vazno da N.uspostavi normalan ritam nocnog spavanja jer cu uskoro poceti raditi, a nema goreg neispavan na posao!

Pusa svima

----------

